# PC freezing during game play.



## Megami Nekochan (Mar 24, 2007)

Every now and then my PC will freeze for a few seconds and then frees up. When it freezes I can't even move the mouse. It has happened playing several different games. I do have all the minimum system requirements for the games it's doing this on. I have tried different versions of my forceware drivers and via drivers. I've tried turning fast writes on and off. I've tried underclocking to different speeds. I've run driver cleaner to clean out and reinstall all drivers. I just can't seem to stop my PC freezing in games. Does anyone here have any other ideas on what I can do? I did select for it to show my specs in options so I hope it shows.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to TSF!

What games are you trying to play? Have you made sure the detail settings are appropriate for your system? Do the freezes happen at the same points every time, or are they random?

Run through all the steps listed under "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and post back with results.


----------



## Megami Nekochan (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. 

I freeze in several, the most recent one is Tales of Pirates online. Even if I turn the detail settings down to the lowest possible setting in games I still have this problem with them. They are random freezes, usually happens when I'm actually playing but can happen when I'm sitting around doing nothing. (I.E. when I setup shop in town and am just sitting there.) I already ran through the steps in the common game issues thread before I posted as it was requested.

These are the requirements for Tales of Pirates:

Minimum System Requirement： 
O/S: WIN 98/ME/NT/2000/XP 
CPU: P3-800 MHz 
Memory: 256MB 
Hard Disk: 1.0 GB 
Video Card: 16 MB 3D Accelerated Graphic Card 

Recommended System：
O/S: Windows 2000/XP
CPU: P4-2.4 GHz or above
Memory: 512MB or more 
Hard Disk: 1.5GB or more 
Video Card: ATI 9200/Nvidia FX5200 or better

So as you can see my PC does have the requirements to run it.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Do you have the problem with offline games as well, or is it only online games?

If you have the problem with offline games as well, what happens if you disable your internet connection before playing?


----------



## Megami Nekochan (Mar 24, 2007)

hmmm I don't remember it happening on any offline games I've played in the past. And it doesn't happen on all online games, just some of them. Currently I can play a game that's based on a Japan server and I don't have the problem. I am however having the problem on American server games. I don't believe this is an internet lag issue because I'm on a cable connection speed of 7meg down and 512 up. And surely if I don't lag on a server in Japan I should definitely not lag on a server in the states.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm going to move this to the Online section, and get someone with more knowledge about online games to take a look.


----------



## Megami Nekochan (Mar 24, 2007)

Alright, thanks for your help. Hopefully I can get this issue resolved soon because it's making my Game life unbearable. :sigh:


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

How long has this been happening? Have you recently added a new router to your set up? Also, make sure you have Windows Firewall turned off.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

have you tried playing any offline games lately to see if the lag is offline aswell ?


----------



## Megami Nekochan (Mar 24, 2007)

This has been happening for quite a while. I don't know the exact time, but I would say atleast a couple of years. I've just put up with it until now. When I get tired of it then I find another game it doesn't happen on and just give up on the games it does. I've had the same router since when I first got DSL about 4 years ago. I hate firewalls and any protection software because they annoy me with popups when I'm trying to do something so I never use any.

The last time I tried to play an offline game was probably 6mos to a year ago and it didn't lag. My PC setup has not changed since then.


----------



## Megami Nekochan (Mar 24, 2007)

No answers in a while, maybe this thread has slipped down the list...Anyway, I'll bump it back up because I still have no fix for this issue.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

gamerman0203 said:


> How long has this been happening? Have you recently added a new router to your set up? Also, make sure you have Windows Firewall turned off.


i think gamermans questions need to be answered before we can go any farther.beccause hardware changes like a router could have an affect.i kinds skimmed the thread,but do you have the latest game patches installed if there are any.


----------



## Megami Nekochan (Mar 24, 2007)

pharoah said:


> i think gamermans questions need to be answered before we can go any farther.beccause hardware changes like a router could have an affect.i kinds skimmed the thread,but do you have the latest game patches installed if there are any.


as i answered above:



Megami Nekochan said:


> This has been happening for quite a while. I don't know the exact time, but I would say atleast a couple of years. I've just put up with it until now. When I get tired of it then I find another game it doesn't happen on and just give up on the games it does. I've had the same router since when I first got DSL about 4 years ago. I hate firewalls and any protection software because they annoy me with popups when I'm trying to do something so I never use any.
> 
> The last time I tried to play an offline game was probably 6mos to a year ago and it didn't lag. My PC setup has not changed since then.


----------

